# Meursault vs Aletheia



## Dragon (Feb 16, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Aletheia*[/size]



> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Timaukel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Refraction* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure> @ Water Stone
 *Duke* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold>
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Petaya Berry
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts>
 *Bass* the male Munchlax <Pickup> @ Soothe Bell
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Lucky Egg


*Aletheia's active squad*

 *Turtlez* the female Squirtle <Torrent> @ Dawn Stone
 *Prometheus* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Lazarus* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *God Killing Himself* the female Rattata <Guts> @ Soothe Bell
 *Celestial Emperor* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Razor Claw
 *Mistress* the female Ledyba <Early Bird>
 *1-Up* the male Shroomish <Effect Spore> @ Lum Berry
 *Tank* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Muscle Band
 *Atonement* the genderless Lunatone <Levitate>
 *Francisco Franco* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>

-Meursault sends out first
-Aletheia sends out and commands
-Meursault commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks for taking this!

Let's go, *Bass*!


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 16, 2015)

*Tank *is up first!

start with *Toxic *to soften the fatty up- if he Protects, go for a *Curse *instead. follow that up with a *Flamethrower* (*Curse *if there is a Protect up, unless it's the second one, in which case you should *Focus Energy *instead). finally, get yourself some *Iron Defense* ;)))

*Toxic/Curse~Flamethrower/Curse/Focus Energy~Iron Defense*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 16, 2015)

ARRIGHT BASS, LET'S handle this situation delicately. Getting Toxicked the first round would be Really Bad, so we're going to *Protect*. Then, *Water Pulse* for the confusion chance. Finish off with a *Mud Slap*.

*Protect ~ Water Pulse ~ Mud Slap*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 17, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


The Hoenn Battle Frontier has seen many, many Pokemon battles. Which is why there should be no problem with hosting this one Pokemon battle, the referee argues with some Frontier officials. They're not having any of it though, and refuse to host the Trainers from Asber (which is, quite frankly, a bit discriminatory). So what if things.. and places.. tend to break in the vicinity of Asberian battles? Pokemon battles tend to be pretty destructive in general, don't they? Doesn't like 70% of your budget go towards reconstruction anyways?

It.. doesn't? What do you mean you don't have a portion of your budget dedicated to reconstruction? How do you pay for constantly rebuilding the streets after battles, then? ... ...Oh, no, that thing with the legendaries a couple years ago was an isolated incident- ...Well, that's an incredibly biased way of looking at what happened! In Asber, we like to think of it as getting a fresh start, and getting to.. update the architecture? ...Yeah, we had to rebuild everything! ASB Central was almost razed to the ground. The Bank, the Trainer databases, the Referee Headquarters, every single building in the city, really-

And the referee is promptly kicked out of the Battle Arena. She sits down on the wooden steps, and grumbles something about stupid bureaucracy and boring government regulated battles. Pfff, who needs fancy scoreboards and calculations anyways? She can tally the scores herself, with pencil and paper! Take that, Battle Arena.

When the Trainers arrive, it's not difficult to convince them to stage a sort of.. protest battle in front of the Arena. They would use similar rules to the Arena, and scare people away from the actual Arena by blocking the way with a typical Asberian battle! (It would have to be a quick battle though, because Gym Leaders like to hang around the Frontier, apparently. They might show up at any time to bring down the law, and no one wants that.) All parties quickly agree on the rules of the battle and shake hands, eager to get the battle started.

Meursault leads with Bass the Munchlax, who looks over at the Battle Arena, then towards the busy Battle Frontier street with excitement. The Soothe Bell tied around his neck jingles quietly as he rocks back and forth on his heels happily. Aletheia considers the Munchlax for a moment, before choosing to go with Tank the Shieldon, who paws at the ground absentmindedly. And with a wave of her flags and a quick look over her shoulder, the referee signals the beginning of the battle!

*ROUND 1*

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Excited to battle! (is drooling a bit)

Aletheia (Ooo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:*Very calm.​
Immediately, Bass throws his arms up in front of his face and ducks his head down, completely shutting himself off from the world. A faint shimmer of green energy ripples through the air in front of him, if one squints. Tank pauses and examines Bass carefully, before shrugging and starting to do an odd dance-like movement. He continues the movement like he's casting a spell, until he freezes up suddenly and shivers violently. His eyes blearily focus on Bass as the Munchlax slowly drops his arms, and looks around with slight confusion.

Tank charges towards the Munchlax, his eyes slightly out of focus. He plants his short legs a couple of meters away from Bass, and inhales deeply. With a quiet whistling sound, Tank exhales a burst of flame towards Bass, eagerly leaning into the attack. Bass yelps and tries to shield himself from the flames by turning away, but can't really do much but bear the attack and hope for it to end. Tank pauses to take a breath, and the jet of flame from his mouth shuts off as he lumbers backwards.

Bass rubs his eyes and shakes a bit, but is glad to be free from the flames. He closes his eyes again and focuses on the ocean water not too far from where they're standing, and calls a bit towards him with some mental power. A thin stream of water flows up towards him, and he opens his eyes and directs the water in front of him. With a couple sharp snaps of his stubby fingers, Bass quickly finds a rhythm, and sends the water flying towards Tank to the beat of his fingers. Tank cries out as the water slams into him and _thrums_, reverberating through his head and quickly giving him a headache.

The Shieldon winces but pushes forwards, and rubs at the metal bar-like structures on his face with a foreleg. It starts to secrete an almost metallic liquid substance, which Tank proceeds to smear all over his body. Soon, he is almost coated in the liquid, and is a lot more reflective than before.

Bass watches his opponent work with curiosity, before getting down to work himself. Some of the turf beneath his feet is a bit muddy, thanks to the Water Pulse he performed earlier, so he starts digging at it and mixing the wet soil around until the grass around his is ruined, and he has several handfuls of mud at his disposal. With a huff, he heaves a glob of mud towards Tank, making a small noise of approval as it lands directly over the Shieldon's eyes. Tank does his best to paw away the mud blocking his vision, but he can't really reach around the mask-like structure on his face to wipe it away completely. He makes a dejected noise, as the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* In high spirits.
*Points:* 16

Aletheia (Ooo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 87% 
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Annoyed at not being able to see clearly.
+1 Attack, +3 Defense, -1 Speed, -1 Accuracy
Confused (severe).
*Points:* 33​
Notes
-Tank was confused by Water Pulse on the second action.
-Meursault commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd appreciate points every round. Actions will go here when I get home and it isn't 5:30a.
EDIT: also, was flamethrower the only damage Bass took that round? I'm pretty sure it's only supposed to do 9%...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 17, 2015)

...Hmm, I'm not sure where that extra 1% came from. I'll fix that in a sec, and update a points count in!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 17, 2015)

Arright Bass, Surf spam is the name of today's game. If they change the weather to sand, switch to Earthquake. If they protect or try to Counter in sand, Curse instead.

*Surf/Earthquake/Curse x3*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 17, 2015)

you can't use Curse that's my stat-raising move

break that combo with a cool *Torment*, hit a *Toxic *next, and finish with *Iron Head *to get some damage of your own in!

*Torment ~ Toxic ~ Iron Head

*edit: 


Meursault said:


> I'd appreciate points every round.


I of course share this sentiment


----------



## Dragon (Feb 21, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* In high spirits.
*Points:* 16

Aletheia (Ooo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 87% 
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Annoyed at not being able to see clearly.
+1 Attack, +3 Defense, -1 Speed, -1 Accuracy
Confused (severe).
*Points:* 33​
Tank lifts his head to give Bass a piece of his mind, but is quickly stopped by his pounding headache. He winces and presses his head down as hard as he can into the ground, pushing down with his entire body weight. Bass watches the Shieldon with curiosity. Was he trying to bury himself in the dirt? If he was, Bass could help with that! He focuses on the water behind him and clenches his tiny fists, before raising his arms high above his head and hopping a bit, in his excitement. Tank manages to pull himself from the ground just in time to see a big spout of water rise from the ocean, and come crashing down on his head.

Tank is completely soaked and unhappy now, and can't wait to get the Munchlax back for nearly drowning him. He shakes his head to clear the water droplets from his eyes.. which only makes his headache flare up again. Once again, he whines and violently rams his head into the ground, trying to make the throbbing pain behind his eyes stop. He's sinking a bit in the mud, but Tank barely notices, focused as he is on trying to not be in pain. Bass murmurs to himself as he watches Tank, then raises his arms in the air once again. He hums something quietly and concentrates, pulling at the nearby ocean water with his mind. Tank looks up blearily as the water once again rises up from the sea, and crashes down towards him with a loud roaring noise. 

The water pressure crushes the Shieldon down into the mud, where he splutters in an undignified way. Tank is _very_ unhappy. He can feel himself starting to rust a little bit, and it's not comfortable. At all. He makes a groaning noise like two pieces of metal scraping against each other, and paws the ground angrily. Before Bass can process what's happening, the Shieldon charges towards him at top speed, and collides into him with a little flash of light grey energy. Bass is thrown backwards at high speed, landing on his back with a little jingling noise from his Soothe Bell. He lies there with a shocked expression, too surprised to get back up immediately. When he does get back onto his feet, there's a stunned expression on his face, and it doesn't seem like he's going to act any time soon. Tank watches him carefully, but relaxes when the referee waves her flags to end the round, before Bass can do anything.

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Stunned.
*Points:* 39 

Aletheia (Ooo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 59% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* Glad to get revenge.
+1 Attack, +3 Defense, -1 Speed, -1 Accuracy
Confused (moderate).
*Points:* 64​
Notes
-Tank hurt himself in confusion on the first action.
-Tank hurt himself in confusion on the second action. 
-Tank's Iron Head caused Bass to flinch on the third action.
-Aletheia commands first next round.


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 21, 2015)

yeah wow this is kind of awful, I am sorry, turtle friend :(

start by creating a more comfortable environment- a *Sandstorm *should help; then pull a *Magnet Rise *to evade any sneaky Ground attacks, unless you think there is some Snatching in the works, in which case you should deliver a *Stone Edge*... very carefully. if you stayed on the ground during the second action and Bass decides to Dig, *Counter *that, otherwise just go for a *Thunderbolt

Sandstorm~Magnet Rise/Stone Edge~Thunderbolt/Counter
*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2015)

well _that's_ an easy round to counter. Rain Dance the sand away, Surf, and finish off with something amusing via Metronome. What's the worst that could happen? Healing Wish? Explosion?
*Rain Dance ~ Surf ~ Metronome*

ya did good, Bass. ya did good.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 27, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 3*

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Stunned.
*Points:* 39 

Aletheia (Ooo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 59% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* Glad to get revenge.
+1 Attack, +3 Defense, -1 Speed, -1 Accuracy
Confused (moderate).
*Points:* 64​
Tank begins to make a series of groaning noises that causes various bits of dirt and sand to rise from the ground and float eerily around the Trainers and their Pokemon. Then, with a stomp, the sand flies into motion, tearing around the Battle Arena with a howling noise. Bass narrows his eyes to protect them from the flying debris, and shakes his head. No, this won't do at all. Eyes shut tightly, he raises his arms above his head and starts to do an odd dance, moving erratically to an unheard rhythm. Soon, rainclouds begin to gather directly above, and rain begins to fall from the sky. The sandstorm is quickly beat down by the falling rain, leaving the field muddy and damp. Bass looks rather pleased with himself.

Tank shakes his head and makes a quiet sound like metal grinding. While he doesn't mind being in deserts, or being covered in sand, even, all this mud and rain and water just makes him uncomfortable, really. He closes his eyes and focuses on the magnetic forces beneath his feet, and tries to manipulate his own personal magnetic field to repel the ground below him. Tank opens his eyes and jumps up, and makes a surprised noise as he doesn't come back down, but rises about a meter into the air. He wiggles his legs experimentally. He's out of the mud now, but this is almost as disconcerting.

Bass watches Tank with interest, then turns his attention to the nearby ocean once again. He focuses on pulling water up from the sea, and raises his arms, a spout of water flying up from the ocean behind him. Bass, floating in mid-air, wiggles his legs furiously as he tries to float away from the incoming water. But he isn't quiet used to his new method of locomotion quiet yet, and can only make a sad blubbering noise as the water crashes down upon his head, forcing him to the ground.

The Shieldon floats back up into the air rather limply, water droplets falling from his mask as he tries to regain his breath. With a deep breath, he tries to collect electric energy from the air and focus it in front of himself. There's a spark of light, and with a mental push from Tank, electrical energy arcs from him to Bass. The Munchlax yelps as the electric energy bites into his arm, and the Soothe Bell around his neck jingles wildly as he falls backwards in surprise and pain.

He hops back to his feet, shaking slightly, and with a nervous glance at Tank, starts to wag his stubby fingers from side to side. He continues to move to a beat only he can hear for a couple moments more, then is dragged forwards by an unseen force with a yelp. Bass flies forwards with one fist back, and leaps up to strike the floating Shieldon with a wide, sweeping punch. Tank goes spinning through the air with a surprised shriek, but quickly finds his bearings and stops himself with a quick manipulation of his magnetic field. He looks like he wants to retaliate, when the referee stops the match with a quick whistle blast and pulls out a pencil and paper.

A few lines of addition and subtraction later, and she's ready to declare the winner of this round. The referee holds up a flag on Meursault's side of the field, declaring Bass to be the winner of this bout!

Meursault (Ooo)
 ()
[Bass] M <Pickup> 
*Health:* 69%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Jumping up and down excitedly.
*Points:* 61 

Aletheia (Xoo)
 ()
[Tank] M <Sturdy>
*Health:* 41% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Status:* A bit dejected.
+1 Attack, +3 Defense, -1 Speed, -1 Accuracy
Confused (moderate). Has Levitate due to Magnet Rise (3 actions remaining).
*Points:* 98​
Notes
-It's raining (7 actions remaining).
-On the third action, Metronome called up Dizzy Punch.
-I'm gonna rule that your Pokemon get sendout EXP, but won't get any additional EXP for winning a bout unless they actually land a KO? So Bass and Tank will each get 1 EXP from this match, for example. (If there's a precedent that says otherwise, or you want to challenge this, let me know!)

-Aletheia sends out first
-Meursault sends out and commands
-Aletheia commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 27, 2015)

Er, I'd like there to be KO exp? I don't really think it's plausible to get a knockout in 3  rounds, even without a damage cap. I'll post in the question thread.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, there _is_ a precedent for getting KO EXP from this type of match, so we'll proceed with that!


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragon said:


> Okay, there _is_ a precedent for getting KO EXP from this type of match, so we'll proceed with that!


I Am Fine with This

anyway it's time for Generalissimo *Francisco Franco*, _Caudillo_ of Spain, by the Grace of God, to prove herself


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2015)

Let's go with *Delve* for all of our antifascist needs! And also because Super Fang with no damage cap is terrifying.

Start out with a *Confuse Ray*, and follow that up with a *Will-o-Wisp*. If WoW won't work for any reason other than protect, *Ice Punch* instead. If she protects - on any action - *Double Team* for 3 clones instead. Finally, if we have successfully burned the fascists, *Hex*, and *Ice Punch* otherwise (unless you're Tormented).

*Confuse Ray/Double Team ~ Will-o-Wisp/Ice Punch/Double Team ~ Hex/Ice Punch/Double Team*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 28, 2015)

dodge the Confuse Ray with a *Protect*, of course, then make those clones pointless by landing a nice *Aerial Ace* to see which one is the real deal ;) you'll be burned by now, meaning that Hex is going to hurt, so hit back hard with a *Hurricane

Protect~Aerial Ace~Hurricane
*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 4*

Meursault (oOo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Staring up at the sky eerily.
*Points:* 0

Aletheia (xOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Looking about curiously.
*Points:* 0​
Meursault and Aletheia recall Bass and Tank quickly, with a bit of urging from the referee. She's looking over her shoulder at the Battle Arena nervously. With the rain clouds overhead and the water from Bass' Surfs flooding the path a bit, there's no way the Frontier officials aren't going to notice their _maybe slightly a little bit illegal_ battle sometime soon. The referee's always had good luck with escaping angry people in suits, though, soooo hopefully everything will turn out alright. Delve the Gastly and Francisco Franco the Noibat are sent out without much ceremony, and the referee waves her flags a bit nervously to start the round.

Francisco Franco drops down to the muddy turf and throws her wings up over her head, doing her best to make herself the smallest target possible. Delve watches her silently, then breaks into a wide grin. She pays the Noibat no mind, and starts to float in a circle around her. Delve starts gaining speed, until she's moving so fast that afterimages are trailing behind her. The four Gastlys drift to a stop around Francisco Franco and make a hissing noise in unison, when suddenly, they start to fizzle out. Delve looks around in panic at her fading clones, which are quickly dissolved by the rain passing through them. Delve makes an annoyed noise like gas leaking as Francisco Franco warily raises her head, missing Delve's misadventure entirely.

The Noibat takes to the sky again as Delve settles down, and turns her attention back to her opponent. They share a couple moments of uneasy eye contact, until the Gastly swells up with a huffing motion, and releases a zigzagging ball of blue flame. Francisco Franco watches with curiosity as the eerie orb dances towards her.. and completely past her. Delve makes a face as her ball of flame circles around her opponent, missing her completely. She watches with annoyance as it bursts on the ground, leaving a little scorched circle of grass behind. Francisco Franco gives the Gastly no time to ponder the miss, though, and as soon as Delve looks back up at her opponent, the Noibat lunges forwards at top speed and dives straight through Delve's gaseous form. Francisco Franco flaps backwards with a taunting chirp as Delve reforms, with an incredulous look on her face.

That was enough playing around. Delve shows off her fangs, and starts to focus on concentrating a tiny point of energy in front of her. Quickly, a small, icy blue spark appears in front of her, and she lashes out towards Francisco Franco. The point of light bursts as it hits the Noibat's big ears, and she makes a pained noise as cold pain starts to radiate outwards from the spot. 

She's not going to let Delve get away with just hitting her and escaping, though. Francisco Franco starts to flap her wings faster and turns her head upwards, towards the storm clouds above. A thin, swirling thread of clouds is drawn towards them, and with a quick motion of her head, the Noibat directs it towards Delve. Delve is speechless as the whirlwind draws her upwards, spinning her around at high speed and scattering the Gastly's form through the air. As the hurricane dissipates, Delve draws her thinly spread form back together with a pained look on her face, and Francisco Franco chirps a taunt at her.

Meursault (OOo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* A bit dizzy.
*Points:* 30

Aletheia (XOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 86% 
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Smug.
*Points:* 25​
Notes
-It's raining (4 actions remaining).
-Delve's Double Team clones were destroyed by the rain at the end of the first action.
-Delve's Will-O-Wisp missed on the second action.
-(I can't believe Gastly can use Ice Punch)
-Francisco Franco's Hurricane on the third action had 100% accuracy, due to the rain.
-Aletheia commands first next round.


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 4, 2015)

you can probably just call her Franco! 

anyway, you did _very_ well, certainly in no little part due to that convenient downpour, so let's keep the advantage on our side with some tasty status ailments ;o we must avenge Tank's downfall-by-confusion, but we can't risk raising the pesky ghost's attack on account of Ice Punch, so! *Supersonic* her instead. keep doing this until she is in fact confused; if she tries to dodge your attack (Protect, etc.), you've already succeeded, or are unable to use Supersonic due to Torment or w/e, attack instead, with *Shadow Ball*. if she does in fact go for an Ice-type maneuver (or you can't use Shadow Ball for whatever reason), try a nice *Bite *instead

*Supersonic/Shadow Ball/Bite x3*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 4, 2015)

Open up with a *Taunt* to block the confusion, then *Telekinesis* and finish off with *Hypnosis*.

*Taunt ~ Telekinesis ~ Hypnosis*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 5*

Meursault (OOo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* A bit dizzy.
*Points:* 30

Aletheia (XOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 86% 
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Smug.
*Points:* 25​
Delve pulls a face at Franco, and hisses a taunt about how scrawny the Noibat is. How is she keeping her huge head up with just those tiny wings? What are those weird cereal bowls doing on her head? It must be so boring to have a corporeal form, especially one as weird as Franco's. Franco takes the bait and screeches a challenge in reply, her entire body shaking with anger. Delve makes a smug face, but stops smiling quickly as Franco opens her mouth and spits a glowing purple ball of energy at her. Delve goes a bit transparent as the energy passes through her, causing a burning feeling in the few solid atoms she has.

She shows her fangs, and focuses and closes her eyes. The Gastly reaches out with a tendril of psychic energy and grab ahold of Franco, locking her in place in the air. Franco squeaks in surprise as her wings lock in place, leaving her levitating unnaturally in the air. She rocks back and forth, trying to escape Delve's invisible grasp, but quickly gives up. Actually, it's not much different than flying, and takes less effort. She could get used to this, she thinks, as she wiggles her feet experimentally.

Delve frowns as Franco quickly gets used to her new immobile location. She was hoping that the Noibat would put up more of a fuss.. Lost in her thoughts, the Gastly doesn't have much time to process the ball of energy flying towards her once again. She hisses in surprise as it hits her right in the side, leaving a slight discolouration in her gaseous form. That really hurt!

Franco chirps proudly, nodding at Delve's wound with a quick motion. Delve doesn't appreciate the gesture. She floats closer to the Noibat, glaring with all the venom she can muster up, and forces Franco to make eye contact with her. Then, her eyes flash red and Franco slumps down, completely unconscious. The Noibat is such an odd sight, completely limp but still hovering in the air, that Delve has to laugh at the sight.

Meursault (OOo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Quietly laughing to herself.
-1 Special Defense.
*Points:* 63 

Aletheia (XOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 86% 
*Energy:* 81%
*Status:* Snoring lightly.
Floating in the air (1 action remaining). Asleep (severe).
*Points:* 45​
Notes
-It's raining (1 action remaining).
-The second Shadow Ball lowered Delve's Special Defense by 1.
-Meursault commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 6, 2015)

That special defense drop would make me worried about Snore damage and wakeup, but we are blessedly immune! Still, the fate of this bout pretty much hinges on the Sleep Talk rolls. We kneel in prayer to the random number gods, in a direction blindly chosen after spinning around a whole bunch in an office chair.

As it happens, Hex and Dream Eater give us the same points difference! We're going to go with Hex though, since I don't actually care to check whether the ref does antistab or not. Hex as long as Franco is sleeping, Icy Wind if she wakes, and do nothing if she protects.

*Hex/Icy Wind/nothing x3*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2015)

DQ warning for Aletheia. You've got *48 hours*, give or take some.


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 18, 2015)

*Sleep Talk *untill the end of time, if you wake up continue your attempts to confuse by screeching

*Sleep Talk/Supersonic x3

*(clearly I spent the entire week pondering this course of action)e


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 6*

Meursault (OOo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Quietly laughing to herself.
-1 Special Defense.
*Points:* 63 

Aletheia (XOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 86% 
*Energy:* 81%
*Status:* Snoring lightly.
Floating in the air (1 action remaining). Asleep (severe).
*Points:* 45​
Delve's eyes narrow as she starts to chant a dark spell under her breath. She grits her teeth, and the faint glowing outline of a magic circle appears in the air before her, before going flying towards Franco. There's a flash of light as the Hex hits, and Franco's face screws up in pain. At any rate, she quickly goes back to being deep in sleep, and starts to mutter nonsense words under her breath as well. Delve watches curiously as the Noibat starts to take on a faint red aura, still talking to herself under her breath. Suddenly Franco goes silent, and the red aura around her explodes outwards in a burst of flames. Delve hisses as the heat burns her core. At least the rain has taken away some of the flames' heat, but above, the skies are starting to clear up again. And just as the rain stops, Franco unceremoniously drops to the muddy ground as well.

Delve looks closer at the Noibat, who is twitching and making faces now, but still appears to be fast asleep. She draws back and starts to chant again, creating the same faint magic circle as before. When it hits Franco this time, she rolls over and makes a weird noise that might be a curse, might be a snore. She still seems to be asleep, though, and Delve smirks at her luck. She's not smiling for long, though. Franco mutters an almost coherent sentence and snaps the tip of her wing forwards right through Delve's smug face, burning with black flames. The Gastly makes an undignified, pained noise and reels backwards as the leftover energy eats at her form. She eyes Franco suspiciously. The Noibat got really lucky with that hit, for a sleeping Pokemon.

She starts chanting again, though this time, Delve is almost spitting the words out. The magic circle appears regardless, and flies at Franco with increased speed. Franco groans and groggily opens her eyes, then closes them again as she realizes how much pain she's in. When did she fall asleep? Why does she feel like she's burning? Why is she on the ground? Franco lifts off the ground with a couple of strong wingbeats and a confused expression, then turns her attention to Delve. The Noibat opens her mouth and makes a couple of high pitched clicking sounds, which make Delve cross her eyes slightly and make an odd expression. Franco yawns, not too sure about all of this. She isn't feeling great, but the Gastly isn't looking too good either, which makes Franco feel a little better. 

Meursault (OXo)
 ()
[Delve] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Blinking furiously. 
-1 Special Defense. Confused (severe).
*Points:* 110

Aletheia (XOo)

[Francisco Franco] F <Infiltrator>
*Health:* 38% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Status:* Not entirely sure what's going on, but happy anyways. 
*Points:* 91​
Notes
-For the record, I don't do anti-STAB.
-Franco's Sleep Talk on the first action called Heat Wave.
-The rain stopped, and Francisco Franco stopped floating at the end of the first action.
-Franco's Sleep Talk on the second action called Shadow Claw, which was a critical hit.
-Franco's woke up on the third action and used Supersonic, which was successful.
-Aaand the winner of this bout is Aletheia! One more bout to go.

-Meursault sends out first
-Aletheia sends out and commands
-Meursault commands


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2015)

Nooooo the crits :( ah well, you did your best Delve. Refraction is up next!


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 23, 2015)

Franco doesn't lie down for anybody! B)

*God *is up next- let's finish things up in a big way!

I'm not sure how annoying that Natural Cure is going to be, but to be safe we're going to hold off on direct status effects for now. instead, *work yourself up *a bit before striking with some *Thunder *and a *Shock Wave*, too. if a Sub comes up, *Snatch *that cute thing, if a Protect or whatever is up, keep the *Work Up

**Work Up/Snatch~Thunder/Snatch/Work Up~Shock Wave/Snatch/Work Up*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay Refraction, I have a BRILLIANT PLAN. I'm going to send you out on the roughest patch of dirt I can see, and you're going to put up some Camouflage. Not right away, though! You're going to use Secret Power first, and hope God goes the eff to sleep. If she _does_, then yippee! Let's have a field day with him! Psych Up to steal the boosts, then Hydro Pump while he sleeps. If she's _not_ asleep, go ahead and Camouflage, then go for a one-action Skull Bash.

*Secret Power ~ Camouflage/Psych Up ~ Skull Bash/Hydro Pump*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 23, 2015)

God is a girl >:(


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2015)

Aletheia said:


> God is a girl >:(


Corrected! My bad, forgot to double check.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 7*

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Unreadable.
*Points:* 0

Aletheia (XOO)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Twitchy.
*Points:* 0​
The final bout of the battle begins with a bright flash of light as Refraction the Staryu and God Killing Himself the Rattata are sent onto the turf. The referee just.. stares for a moment at the Rattata, then shakes her head and raises her flags to start the battle. 

Refraction hums quietly as the gem in its center starts to glow, cycling through a number of bright hues before stopping on a bright, grass green. God narrows her eyes and looks straight into the light with suspicion, which proves to be a mistake as suddenly, a beam of light shoots from Refraction's core right into the Rattata's face. She squeaks and stumbles backwards, and begins to mutter to herself. It's alright. This is just the beginning of the battle. She can turn this around. Yeah. Yeah! God starts to get more confident as she keeps muttering, shooting angry glances over at Refraction.

The Staryu doesn't seem to be paying much attention to the Rattata. Or maybe it's paying close attention? It's hard to tell. At any rate, Refraction spins on one of its appendages and digs itself deeper into the muddy ground, its core pulsing with light as it analyzes the earth below. The Staryu makes a quiet pinging noise as it determines that it is definitely sinking into _mud_, which is.. mostly dirt and soil, right? With a quiet hum, Refraction shivers and starts to take on a rough texture, its gem core turning slightly brown.

God watches curiously as Refraction pops back up to the surface of the mud and spins, sending the mud on its appendages flying. She wrinkles her nose and turns her head to the sky, calling back the dark clouds retreating over the horizon. The air fills with the smell of ozone and the Rattata's eyes flash yellow, and with a loud crack, a bolt of lightning drops from the sky and strikes the ground a few feet to the left of Refraction.

The Staryu jumps, despite itself, then gathers its wits together and hunches down as if it's laughing. God makes a face. It wasn't that funny, okay. What, like the Staryu's landed every single attack it's ever used? No way- she's cut off as Refraction launches itself towards her, spinning wildly and slamming core first into the Rattata's chest. God gasps in pain as Refraction retreats with a high pitched noise that could be laughter, and she bares her teeth angrily. The Rattata rubs her paws together and builds up a static charge on her fur, then releases the electricity with a cry. To her surprise, Refraction doesn't seem to be affected at all as the electric sparks hit its body, and harmlessly run off into the ground. The Staryu makes a musical noise as God grits her teeth and digs her paws into the ground, the frustration pouring off her in waves.

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Smug, maybe? It's hard to tell.
Ground type (due to Camouflage).
*Points:* 20

Aletheia (XOO)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 80% 
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Frustrated.
+1 Attack, +1 Sp. Attack.
*Points:* 31​
Notes
-God Killing Himself's name is the toppest of top quality
-Rattata's XY sprite doesn't seem to be loading so??? don't mind me
-The terrain is like 70% grass, 30% mud (due to rain and the Surfs at the beginning of the battle), so Secret Power's added effect was grass. The sleep roll failed, though.
-That being said, the closest thing to 'rough terrain' on the field is soupy mud, which is... still mostly earth, but not quite? I had Camouflage change Refraction to Ground type, but it cost 1% extra energy to get the Ground type sorted.
-God's Thunder on the second action missed, at any rate.
-God's Show Wave failed on the third action, as Refraction was Ground type.
-Meursault commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 26, 2015)

_Yessss_ an ideal outcome. Okay Refraction, since you don't have any STAB moves to take advantage of, the name of the game is Bolt Beam Pulse. or something. Not in that order. If God protects, use Cosmic Power. Otherwise, Ice Beam, Water Pulse, then Thunderbolt, but go second. If God starts charging at you with a Super Fang, Teleport to the water and resume your attacks from there.

*Ice Beam/Cosmic Power/Teleport ~ Water Pulse/Cosmic Power/Teleport ~ Thunderbolt/Cosmic Power/Teleport*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 27, 2015)

STOMPS FOOT TO INDICATE THAT THIS IS BULLSHIT. I'll lead you to victory yet, God >:( with a shitty art film as your namesake you can't lose!

*Dig* down to dodge that nasty beam, then leap out gallantly to bash the staryu's ugly face in or something- you'll get wet for your trouble, but that's fine, get yourself *four cool clone bros* to hopefully dodge the thunder and keep Refraction busy while we try to figure out how to get it off your tail >:B

*Dig~Dig (cont'd)~Double Team (4 clones)*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 27, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 8*

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Smug, maybe? It's hard to tell.
Ground type (due to Camouflage).
*Points:* 20

Aletheia (XOO)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 80% 
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Frustrated.
+1 Attack, +1 Sp. Attack.
*Points:* 31​
Refraction seems to be tuned out of the battle (or maybe it's just waiting for something?) as far as God can tell, looking suspiciously at the Staryu through narrowed eyes. An awkward moment passes, then God decides to just take advantage of the opportunity, and digs her paws into the gross, soupy mud. She makes a face but presses on anyways, quickly disappearing underground and leaving Refraction to itself on the surface. The Staryu beeps uncertainly, and approaches the hole God left behind with caution. Its gem core starts to glow, and it sort of half-heartedly fires a thin stream of icy energy at the hole, to no effect.

Refraction can feel the earth shaking under its appendages suddenly, but doesn't have time to consider this or move out of the way as God bursts out of the ground beneath it, sending both of them flying a few feet into the air. Refraction chimes wildly as it lands hard on its gem, flipping over with a weak buzzing noise as God trots away with a smirk. The Staryu whirls upright and takes a moment to assess its pain, before deciding it would be fine enough to continue. Its gem and the blue stone around its neck both glow bright blue, and Refraction releases a blast of water from its core, which strikes God and makes her head hurt.

God shakes the water from her fur and chatters angrily at the Staryu, then takes off running around the field in a big circle. She speeds up until she's sprinting at top speed, and there are four blurry Rattatas streaming along behind her. The five Rattatas screech to a stop in a circle around Refraction, and shriek a taunt at the Staryu. Refraction doesn't seem to be bothered, though, and spins around to face a clone at random. Its gem flashes yellow and a bolt of electricity streaks away from it towards its chosen Rattata, who to its surprise, does not immediately flash and disappear. God shrieks in pain as the electricity courses through her body, and her clones immediately flicker away and disappear as she loses control over them. The Rattata hisses a challenge at Refraction, and she can barely be stopped from charging at the Staryu as the referee waves her flags to end the round.

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Shaking a bit, maybe in laughter?
Ground type (due to Camouflage).
*Points:* 49 

Aletheia (XOO)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 64% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Not happy at all.
+1 Attack, +1 Sp. Attack.
*Points:* 56​
Notes
-Dig took 1% extra energy, due to the mud caving in God's tunnel for the first two or so feet.
-God's Dig on the second action was a critical hit.
-Refraction's Thunderbolt hit on the third action and destroyed God's clones. I guess you've been at the RNG shrine lately, huh?
-Aletheia commands first. It's the last round, so make it count!


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 27, 2015)

hrrrrrrrgh

we've got this >:(

show that despite your health disadvantage you still have divine *Swagger*, then go for an *Endeavor*- if it lands, swtich to *Ice Beam*; if a Protect/Other Thing comes up, *Curse *yourself >:o

*Swagger/Curse~Endeavor/Ice Beam/Curse~Endeavor/Ice Beam/Curse*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 28, 2015)

Pah, I am unconcerned by this Swagger chicanery. Drop your camo and Hydro Pump, then Teleport onto the Arena roof (or into a tree or something) where that Endeavor can't reach you. Finish of with a Brine for good measure- unless Hydro Pump missed, in which case come flying down with a Waterfall to make good use of that attack boost.

*Hydro Pump (drop Camouflage) ~ Teleport (to roof) ~ Brine/Waterfall*

Regardless of how this turns out, good game Aletheia!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 28, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*ROUND 9*

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Shaking a bit, maybe in laughter?
Ground type (due to Camouflage).
*Points:* 49 

Aletheia (XOO)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 64% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Not happy at all.
+1 Attack, +1 Sp. Attack.
*Points:* 56​
Refraction's core flashes once, and the Water Stone tied loosely to its back starts to glow as the Staryu shakes uncontrollably. The rough texture on its appendages suddenly falls away and its gem returns to a bright red colour as Refraction continues to give the impression that it's lost control of its limbs. God backs away cautiously, but doesn't get far before a ridiculous, impossible jet of water shoots out from Refraction's core, blasting her down into the muddy ground. The Rattata gargles weakly and tries to scramble away, but the pressure is far too strong and she doesn't really have anywhere to go. As the stream of water peters away, God limply gets up and does her best to shake the mud from her fur, glaring at Refraction.

As she cleans her fur she starts insulting the Staryu, quietly at first, and then increasing in volume until she's yelling at the top of her lungs, dirty fur forgotten now. Refraction boops in surprise, and then angrily as God continues to screech about its flaws, rather shrilly. The Staryu moves as if it's going to approach God, then, to the Rattata's surprise, her opponent just.. vanishes from sight. She looks around wildly, seeing no trace of Refraction on the field. A flick of movement from closer to the Battle Arena catches her gaze, and her jaw drops as she spots Refraction balancing precariously on top of the tall wooden structure just in front of the Arena.

God figures there's no way she can reach the Staryu from her current position, and decides to just let it come to her instead, and give herself time to prepare for whatever it threw at her. She starts chanting a low incantation under her breath, eyes glowing red for a moment as she sways to an inaudible beat. When she stops, her eyes aren't fully focused, and she's got the start of an odd expression on her face.

From its vantage point, Refraction can't really tell what's going on with its opponent, but it's still furious at being taunted earlier nonetheless. Its core starts to glow as it mentally reaches out towards the salt water surrounding the Battle Arena.. and then in its blind anger, it literally reaches out a bit too far and comes crashing down from the fencepost, landing heavily on its gem with a panicked buzzing noise. God doesn't take too much notice of the Staryu though, nothing her opponent's distance with a nod and barely reacting further. She starts to chant and sway slightly once again, her eyes unfocused as she faces vaguely in Refraction's direction. 

With a quiet cough, the referee looks at her watch and raises her flags to signal the end of the round, then rushes over to do a final check on the status of the battling Pokemon. It's a close one, but she can judge that Refraction is in slightly better condition, and that Meursault is the winner of the match!

Meursault (OXO)
 ()
[Refraction] X <Natural Cure> 
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 58%
*Status:* A bit scratched up, but pleased with itself. Maybe.
+2 Attack. Confused (severe).
*Points:* 74   

Aletheia (XOX)
 ()
[God Killing Himself] F <Guts>
*Health:* 50% 
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Blank.
+3 Attack, +1 Sp. Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed.
*Points:* 78​
The Trainers and the referee spend a few moments congratulating each other on the battle, before all parties involved go to collect their Pokemon. Just as Meursault heads up the steps of the Battle Arena to recall Refraction, the front doors of the Arena open to reveal Arena Tycoon Greta standing there, looking curiously at Meursault for a moment before noticing the torn up turf and flooded pathway in front of the Battle Arena. The referee freezes. Aletheia and God freeze, and Meursault quickly recalls Refraction before freezing as well.

"What.." the Frontier Brain starts, then stops, speechless. "Did you have a Pokemon battle out here? _Seriously?_ Less than a hundred feet from one of the top battling facilities in the world? And you chose to have a battle outside the building, rather than inside, where it could be contained?"

The referee makes a face and looks like she's about to reply, before she hesitates and years of Asberian referee training kick in. Instead, she turns and grabs Aletheia. The Trainer barely has time to recall her Pokemon as the referee drags them towards Meursault at a sprint, and holds onto the two Trainers' sleeves tightly as a League Abra Teleports in and away with them before the Frontier Brain can react. Another international incident avoided. It looks like no one's going to be arrested for vandalism and destruction of public property today!

Notes
-tbh I've never fought Greta so I have no idea what's she actually acts like oops
-I was a bit ehhh about dropping Camouflage, but apparently there's been a ruling sooo. Hydro Pump cost an extra 1% energy to compensate for the few seconds it took to drop Camouflage (though the Water Stone made up for that so it didn't really matter in the end?)
-Refraction's Teleport on the second action landed it on top of the weird fence posts in front of the Battle Arena, as the roof seems pretty sharply sloped and I don't know how well that would turn out.
-Refraction hurt itself in confusion on the third action.
-And the winner of the match is Meursault, by a narrow 4 points! That confusion made it pretty close at the end.

Okay uh let's see here. Bass gets 2 EXP and 3 happiness, Franco and Refraction get 2 EXP/happiness, Tank and Delve  get 1 EXP/happiness, and God gets 1 EXP/2 happiness. (whew) Meursault gets $24, Aletheia gets $12 and I get $15. Nice battle, everyone! Remember, if the frontier authorities show up, this never happened.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 28, 2015)

Excellent game, Aletheia! That last bout really came down to the coin flip on Teleport. And major kudos to Dragon for reffing this, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 31, 2015)

Meursault said:


> Excellent game, Aletheia! That last bout really came down to the coin flip on Teleport. And major kudos to Dragon for reffing this, thanks a bunch!


I totally missed this ending and now look like an ass omg ;-;

thank you likewise for having me! this was a good exercise to get back into ASB, certainly


----------

